#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-14
<kristian_> http://pastebin.com/hzHvyNCr <-- nogen kommentarer til dette script?
<[dmp]> kristian-aalborg: "tar cvf  /home/user/yourtext-backup.tar *.*" .. du vil kun have filer med punktum i navnet i din backup? :)
<kristian-aalborg> hej [dmp]
<kristian-aalborg> de såkaldte dotfiles :P
<kristian-aalborg> scriptet er udbygget og fikset nu
<kristian-aalborg> men tak for feedback alligevel
<kristian-aalborg> bemærk i øvrigt licensen :D
<[dmp]> Kender den godt :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-15
<Altered_States> ?spørgsmål jeg har haft installeret Jean-François Moine <http://moinejf.free.fr> patch, for at få et tv tuner kort til at virke. Den idé er nu droppet, men nu virker mit Logitech quickcam ikke mere. FATAL: Module gspca not found, jeg køre Kubuntu 10.10. Kan man ikke fjerne denne patch og etablere den gl. driver??
<Ubuntubruger0> hallo
<Ubuntubruger0> kan ubuntu køre windows programmer?
<Altered_States> nu er jeg ikke admin men man starter med ?spørgsmål, hvis du vil fovente et svar!! Det står også i velkomst teksten
<cromag> han er smuttet :)
<Altered_States> ok :-)
<Altered_States> det er mig der sover ;-)
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål - jeg har problemer med at komme i kontakt med mit floppy drev - når jeg prøver "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/fd0" får jeg "mount point /media/fd0 does not exist" jeg kører 10.10 - hvad gør jeg galt?
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg kan se drevet når jeg åbner en alm filoversigt i et vindue men kan ikke komme i kontakt med det
<soren> Hvis du kan se det i en filoversigt, så er den allerede mountet.
<soren> De har i øvrigt ringet fra 1993. De vil have deres floppy drev tilbage.
<soren> Anyways, bare kør enten "mount" eller "df". BEgge skulle gerne afsløre, hvor den er mountet.
<Ubuntubruger7> hæ hæ - I know
<Ubuntubruger7> men nu fik jeg opgaven at læse nogle gamle filer - derfor dette eksperiment
<Ubuntubruger7> når jeg hj klikker på "floppy drive" skriver den unable to mount
<soren> Ah.
<soren> jeg troede, du mente..
<soren> Ligemeget..
<soren> Skriver den mere end det?
<Ubuntubruger7> No media in the drive
<soren> For lige at starte et andet sted... Når du vil mounte noget, så skal den folder, du vil mounte det på, eksistere.
<soren> Så /media/fd0 skal eksistere før du kan køre "mount blah blah /media/fd0".
<Ubuntubruger7> ok
<soren> Står der noget interessant in dmesg?
<Ubuntubruger7> der står en del - men jeg ved nok desværre ikke hvad jeg skal kigge efter
<Ubuntubruger7> der står bl.a. 1.519808] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
<soren> Hvad står der allersidst?
<Ubuntubruger7> Noget af det allersidste er: [   19.808472] phy0 -> rt2x00pci_regbusy_read: Error - Indirect register access failed: offset=0x00007010, value=0xffffffff [   19.828805] phy0 -> rt2800pci_mcu_status: Error - MCU request failed, no response from hardware [   19.872188] phy0 -> rt2800pci_mcu_status: Error - MCU request failed, no response from hardware [   19.907940] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready [   29.904016] e
<Ubuntubruger7> Hvad er det af det "sidste" som er vigtigst?
<AJenbo> floppy drev har stadig en funktion: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4SCSGRVAQE
<Ubuntubruger7> snøft
<Ubuntubruger7> Nu troede jeg ellers lige at jeg stillede sådan et historisk interessant spørgsmål....
<Ubuntubruger7> Men det kan være vi bare skal lade det være ved det...
<soren> Ubuntubruger7: Beklager, alt det der har med wifi at gøre.
<soren> Ubuntubruger7: Anyways, prøv at "sudo mkdir /media/fd0", og så "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/fd0"
 * soren går i seng
<Ubuntubruger7> g'nat - det virker desværre ikke media does not exist
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-16
<Road_hin_gale> i ved ikke hvad i har startet !!!!!!!!!! frygt ikke ...... det bliver værer ....
<cromag> det var fame underligt.
<jarlen> indeed
<jarlen> men han hedder også gal
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål  Hej jeg har et problem, mit trådløse netkort har en løs forbindelse, så når jeg "ryster" computeren slukker og tænder det. derfor har jeg nu købt et Asus Wl-167G, har cdrommen i, og der ligger drivere til linux
<Ubuntubruger2> men kan ikke rigtigt finde ud af hvad jeg skal gøre?
<Ubuntubruger2> nogen der kan hjælpe?
<Ubuntubruger2> (asus wl-167g = en usb dongle)
<Ubuntubruger6> mig der spurgte om hjælp til at installer en usb netværks "pind". har drivere og alt :)
<Ubuntubruger6> røg lige af
<thybo> hej mig der spurgte før om nogen kan hjælpe mig til at installere et netkort der er på en usb dongle
<thybo> jeg køre den nyeste ubuntu, har drivere til linux og alt det, ved bare ikke hvad jeg skal gøre
<thybo> skal lige genstarte. Kommer igen om lidt, vil stadig meget gerne have hjælp
<thybo__> back :)
<MikeDK> thybo__, , er du sikker på den dongle ikke allerede er supportet i kernen?
<thybo__> mikedk har ingen ide :( syntes lige jeg var blevet så god til ubuntu =D hehe, men det her slog mig i gulvet
<thybo__> lige nu er jeg på mit 3 net. via usb. mit trådløse på computeren fungere engang imellem, hvis jeg ikke ryster med computeren. og det er kun det jeg kan vælge
<MikeDK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550135 thybo__
<MikeDK> prøv at kigge den guide igennem
<thybo__> takker :) er igang :9
<MikeDK> og ellers kan du eventuelt tilføje network-manager ppa til sources.list så du får nyeste network-manager updates, det kan mange gange fikse nogle ting, men det er så osse nyeste og måske ustabile updates, men kan stadig fikse nogle devices som ikke er understøttet på de stabile updates
<thybo__> hehe lidt røv, troede den jeg købte var 2talt klar til ubuntu =D
<MikeDK> thybo__, https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa den her er de stabile updates af network-manager
<MikeDK> heh, j men sådan er det jo ikke altid med nyere devices, og det er sikkert det samme på andre distributioner
<MikeDK> *ja sku der så ha stået
<MikeDK> brb
<MikeDK> back
<MichaelMunk> hej
<MichaelMunk> skal lige høre om der ikke er irc møde iaften ?
<MikeDK> MichaelMunk, ser da ud til det, i følge mailinglisten
<MichaelMunk> MikeDK, ja, det var også derfor jeg rendte herind i aften ;), men der sker ikke møj derovre i den anden tjat
<MikeDK> aah heh, nææh der står jo den 16 februar, så det ved jeg fakisk ikke
<MichaelMunk> MikeDK, dog ikke ifølge kalenderen til højre på ubuntudanmarks møde side
<MichaelMunk> MikeDK, det er vist bare det sidste referat som er kommet online
<MichaelMunk> MikeDK, altså den 16 februar og så teksten i toppen siger næste møde 5 november.. hmmm
<MichaelMunk> MikeDK, undskyld 17 november
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MichaelMunk> der ligger lige rigeligt imellem de møder så :)
<MikeDK> har ikke styr på de møder, så måske der skal en af bestyrelsesmedlemmerne til at svare dig på det
<MichaelMunk> ok, tænkte bare jeg ville prøve at deltage i diskutionen og så høre hvad de lavede.. men skidt. prøver at holde lidt øje med den i løbet af den næste time
<Ubuntubruger4> hej.  jeg er helt ny bruger af Ubuntu 10.10.  har lige installeret for første gang :)  men hvad med et antivirus program er der nogle der evt. kan anbefale mig noget?? som passer godt til dette system
<cgtdk> Ubuntubruger4: Du behøver ikke anti-virus på Linux, da der næsten intet malware findes til Linux.
<cgtdk> Det er derfor usandsynligt at du vil få problemer med det
<Ubuntubruger4> :)  nice nok... ikke alt det windows pjat!..
<cgtdk> :)
<cgtdk> Men hvis du absolut har brug for et (tvivler), så vil jeg anbefale ClamAV
<Ubuntubruger4> tak for info.
<cgtdk> SÃ¥ lidt :)
<Kvik_Sverige> Ubuntubruger4: Hvad syntes du om linux?
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg har kun kørt det i 15 min indtil nu... men det ser ud til at fungere rigtig godt... valgte at prøve det efter at have set So ein ding.
<Kvik_Sverige> Ubuntubruger4: okay, du må sige til hvis du får brug for hjælp
 * cgtdk spiser Nikolaj Sonne
<Ubuntubruger4> :)sidder faktisk og roder med lidt Java install... hvilken version skal man vælge
<Kvik_Sverige> øjeblike finder lige en guide til dig Ubuntubruger4
<Kvik_Sverige> Ubuntubruger4: her http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48:ubuntu-trin-for-trin-guide&catid=36:ubuntu-guide&Itemid=57
<Ubuntubruger4> takker....
<Kvik_Sverige> når du er færdig med den bør du har det som er vigtig
<Kvik_Sverige> Ubuntubruger4: er det til og finde ud af?
<Ubuntubruger4> lidt kompliceret lang til siden jeg har arbejdet med en terminal... bringer mindre fra Dos tiden
<Ubuntubruger4> minder
<Kvik_Sverige> Ubuntubruger4: hehe, det er bare til du lige vender dig til det
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har kopiret teksten... og der er blevet created noget :)
<Kvik_Sverige> ja
<Ubuntubruger4> og så ber den om mit password
<Kvik_Sverige> men det virker når du er færdig
<Kvik_Sverige> yes
<Ubuntubruger4> downloadigang
<Kvik_Sverige> Den guide har jeg brugt mange gange når jeg har installeret om ubuntu
<Kvik_Sverige> Til april kommer der en ny version af ububtu 11.04
<Ubuntubruger4> hummm jeg glemte at aktiverer hardware driver, og startede med at installeret Medibuntu og aktiver 3. party software... er det et problem?   :)
<cgtdk> Ubuntubruger4: nope
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg kan bare aktiverer den efter så
<cgtdk> Jep
<Ubuntubruger4> ok
<Kvik_Sverige> Ubuntubruger4: hvordan går det
<Kvik_Sverige> jeg glemmer hele tiden det her
<Kvik_Sverige> Gå til Programmer -> Ubuntu Softwarecenter -> Rediger -> Softwarekilder, indtast din adgangskode og klik på fanen Anden software. Sæt flueben foran "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner".
<Ubuntubruger4> ja og der skal jeg igen kopier den blå tekst ind i terminal
<Ubuntubruger4> sidder med en lav. usb forbindelse så det tager lidt med downloads :)
<Kvik_Sverige> Ubuntubruger4: jeg sidder også med 3g :)
<Kvik_Sverige> men det virker faktisk rigtig godt i ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger4> ja og ikke noget pjat efter istall... den var bare på med 3 klik
<Kvik_Sverige> Ubuntubruger4: men tror du bliver glad for terminalen, ofte får man support via terminalen da det er lætter og copy/past ellers skal man ind i en masse menu'er
<kristian-aalborg> er dk.archive.ubuntu et godt mirror?
<AJenbo> kristian-aalborg, syndes det virker fint, men engang imellem kan det godt være nede eller en dag bagude, det sker nu også med andre mirrors
<kristian-aalborg> ok
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-17
<mads> ?spørgsmål hvilken kommando skal jeg bruge for at se hvilken linux kernel ver jeg bruger?
<mads> ?spørgsmål hvilken kommando skal jeg bruge for at se hvilken linux kernel ver jeg bruger?
<Altered_States> Mads du bruger uname -r
<Munksgaard> det er sgu også svært når han ikke bliver her mere end 10 minutter af gangen
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej nogle der har erfaringer med at tilslutte og installerer software til iphone 4 på ubuntu 10.10?
<Ubuntubruger3> nogen der ved hvordan jeg får min iphone til at fungerer med ubuntu 10.10
<kristian-aalborg> hej, hvem er seje til bash?
<askhl> kristian-aalborg, jeg tror det er mere praktisk at stille et egentligt spørgsmål.  Ingen vil indrømme det hvis de er gode til bash, for så har de givet karte blanche til et endnu uspecificeret spørgsmål
<kristian-aalborg> http://dk.cdwow.com/search?q=bash&f=class:books+bookgenre:3209943 <--- hvilken skal jeg tage?
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, du skal nok ikke spørge ahf i hvert tilfældet
<ahf> no idea. jeg har ikke brugt bøger for at lære bash
<MikeDK> har du eventuelt tid til at svare på mit spørgsmål ahf ????
<FrostEyes> MikeDK: kom med spørgsmålet :)
<ahf> MikeDK: oh? har misset det?
<MikeDK> var til ahf
<MikeDK> i -snak
<ahf> hvad var spørgsmålet
<ahf> ok, kigger
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-18
<TLE> ?spørgsmål Findes der en måde hvorpå man nemt kan "undo" en række pakkeoperationer, og basalt set vende tilbage til det installerede pakkesæt man havde på et tidligere tidspunkt?
<decibyte> interessant spørgsmål. jeg håber nogen af de kloge kan svare.
<TLE> decibyte: ja, det er egentligt mest "hvorpå man nemt" der er det centrale her, for jeg kan godt reletivt smertefrit kigge i logge i synaptic og se hvad jeg har ændret og lave ændringer tilbage manuelt, det er bare ikke så nemt
<decibyte> jeg kan ikke umiddelbart finde noget om det, andet end folk der skriver at man bare skal afinstallere det man har installeret.
<decibyte> nu sidder jeg ikke på en ubuntumaskine lige nu, men så vidt jeg husker har software center noget med at den kan huske hvilke ting man har installeret, sådan at man kan genskabe det efter en installation. måske kan man få den til at huske forskellige states også som man så kan rulle frem og tilbage mellem? (rent gætværk)
<decibyte> "...efter en GENinstallation..."
<soren> TLE: Ikke sådan umiddelbart.
<[dmp]> TLE: dpkg --get-selections >currentsetup ; .. senere ; dpkg --set-selections < currentsetup; aptitude install; .. det kan godt være man skal lave en dpkg --clear-selections før man laver --set-selections, men har ikke set brugt det
<soren> TLE: I hvert fald ikke, hvis du ikke på forhånd har sørget for at eksempelvis lave en liste med dpkg --... øh, ja, som [dmp] siger nu.
<cromag> måske man mangler en rollback feature.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-19
<TLE> ?spørgsmål er der nogen som kender en stensikker guide til at fjerne pulse audio fra ubuntu 10.10 med?
<MikeDK> hhmm, mon ikke der sku være noget på wiki?
<MikeDK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ eller http://help.ubuntu.com
<MikeDK> eller måske hvis man mangler en ordenlig setup for at få det til at fungle http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<TLE> det kan sagtens være at der ligger noget på wikien, jeg var lidt mere intesseret i om der var nogle som havde erfaringer med en som virker, for det er jo nok ikke nogen helt simpel operation
<MikeDK> nej sikkert ikke, der er sikkert osse nogle settings og konfigurationer der skal rettes til derefter for at få alsa til at funge igen
<MikeDK> kunne jeg forestille mig
<TLE> ja, og altsammen fordi dumme pulse audio ikke kan finde ud af at sende digital 5.1 ud gennem en optisk port, dumme pulse audio
<simon> hvordan kan det være at jeg i nautilus godt kan trykke på ikonet for en ikke-mountet disk, hvorefter den mounter uden at jeg skal angive kodeord, men at jeg stadig skal være superbruger når jeg skriver 'mount' i terminalen?
<simon> hvad er den mest overskuelige måde at gøre mounting ikke-passwordbeskyttet i terminalen?
<simon> jeg tænkte, jeg kunne tilføje en linje til sudoers, men jeg vil gerne undgå at skulle skrive sudo.
<askhl> simon, jeg ved ikke hvordan det gøres i detaljer, men det involverer sandsynligvis fuse og fusermount, hvis dette kan hjælpe i den rigtige retning
<sound-natty> simon:  grunden er at i det grafiske interface (gnome) der har du din keyring til at huske koden for dig, og du bruger højst sansynligt en ukrypteret keyring
<ahf> simon: du kan i /etc/fstab give et mount-point et 'user' attribute, så kan alm. brugere mount'e den.
<ahf> og det med at mount'e uden password er sikkert pga. hal.
<simon> sound-natty, nej, jeg har bare cachet koden i min keyring.
<simon> ahf, nice.
<blfriis> spørgsmål er der nogen der kan sige mig hvorfor jeg pludselig ikke kan åbne hjemmemappen billedmap/musikmap osv. via steder.. men hvis jeg montere en hd kan jeg åbne dem via den genvej ude i v side
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> lyder som nogle rettighedsproblemer
<blfriis> jeg har aldrig haft problemet før.. timeglasset køre lidt og så sker der ikke mere
<blfriis> har prøvet at genstarte
<blfriis> kan ubuntu ha' låst den og hvordan låser man evt. op igen
<Jesper-k> blfriis prøv at se denne tråd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1642026 trådstarter får løst sit problem via svar #4 (som jeg ikke rigtig forstår :S )
<blfriis> Jesper-k, det prøver jeg takker
<Jesper-k> Det var så lidt, håber du forstår hvad han skriver, for det skrev lidt kringlet :P
<blfriis> Jesper-k, prøvede lige det virkede mange tak.. jeg ved ikke lige hvorfor den pludselig opførte sig sådan
<Jesper-k> Super :)
<blfriis> ja helt sikkert da
<Jesper-k> men vil give dig ret i at det er lidt spøjst hvorfor Ubuntu finder på sådan noget :P
<blfriis> ja nu er det ca 5 måneder siden jeg installerede 10.10 og havde aldrig oplevet det før
<Jesper-k> Heller ikke her, men godt det fungere nu :)
<blfriis> ja :-) vil ind og ha kaffe vi snakkes nok en anden gang igen
<Jesper-k> Det bare iorden, snakkes :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-20
<cgtdk> .0
<Struck> Hej alle sammen
<Struck> nogen der kan prøve at forklare mig hvordan det fungerer med filer og mappers rettigheder  i ubuntu server ?
<Struck> ?spørgsmål nogen der kan prøve at forklare mig hvordan det fungerer med filer og mappers rettigheder  i ubuntu server ?
<Jello> Struck du kan prøve at læse lidt her: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1648
<Jello> du kan se rettigheder for filer og mapper hvis du skriver "ls -l" (uden quotes) i din terminal / SSH
<Struck> Jello: tak jeg kendte godt ls -l , det næste må så være at hvis jeg skal bruge en mappe i en samba fils erver. så hvem skal mappen så tilhøre for at man kan skrive i den ?
<Struck> det virker ihvertfald ikke med root
<Jello> du kan få skriverettigheder til mappen ved at skrive "sudo chmod 766" fx
<Struck> jeg har allerede rettigheden 777, mend er kan stadig ikke skrives i mappen, da den tilhører en forkert ejer
<Struck> og så har jeg prøvet at bruge chown till at skrife bruger og gruppe, men er ikke så spids i det emd hvem den skal tilhøre
<Jello> normal procedure at "chown brugernavn filnavn" for at skifte ejer at fx en mappe.. ejeren kunne fx være den bruger, som du logger ind med
<Jello> når du så tilgår mappen via netværket og så skal til at logge ind, jamen så logger du ind med den bruger som du har givet mappen rettigheder til
<Struck> skal bruger og gruppe forstås sådan at det er hele gruppen + ejeren der kan tilgå mappen eller kun brugeren fra den gruppe ?
<Struck> fx hvis ejg sætter bruger til Struck men gruppen root
<Struck> er det så hele gruppen root + brugeren struck der kan tilgå mappen ?
<Jello> forstås som "kun brugeren fra den gruppe"
<Struck> eller jkun struck
<Struck> okay
<Jello> jeg skulle mene at det kun er struck
<Struck> og hvad nu hvis brugeren ikke er i gruppen som er opgivet ?
<Jello> ja så tror jeg ikke det kan lade sig gøre :P
<Struck> okay.
<Struck> jeg prøver lige lidt
<Jello> okay
<Struck> er nybegynder så derfor jeg spørger så meget, sorry
<Jello> helt iorden, jeg er skam også langt ubuntu guru :P
<Jello> *langt gra
<Jello> *fra -.
<Struck> xD okay :)
<Ubuntubruger7> What is LAMP Server in Ubuntu Server 10.10?
<Ubuntubruger7> Spørg lige på dansk også. Hvad er Lamp Server i ubuntu server 10.10?
<Struck> ?spørgsmål. This program will easily break if you run it as root as you are trying now.  Please run it as user 'munin'.  The correct 'su' command on many systems is 'su - munin --shell=/bin/bash' Aborting. ------- hvad kan jeg gøre ved dette ?
<sbc> Struck: Du kan gøre som du bliver bedt om :) Jeg ved ikke hvordan du prøver at køre programmet, men det lader til at du gør det som root. Skift til brugeren munin vha. su - munin, og kør så programmet.
<Struck> hvis ejg gør det den siger, så sker der ikke rigtig noget
<Struck> den skriver ikke ngoet.
<Struck> hvis ejg prøver gennem webmin skriver den ---- [FATAL ERROR] Lock already exists: /tmp/munin-update.lock. Dying.  at /usr/share/perl5/Munin/Master/Update.pm line 128
<sbc> Hvad gør du præcist for at skifte til munin brugeren, og hvad gør du for at starte programmet?
<Struck> kan man ikke få programmet til at starte som munin automatisk hver gang jeg starter serveren ?
<sbc> (Jeg kender ikke munin programmet, så jeg fægter lidt i blinde)
<MikeDK> men igen, som ham den anden skrev igår på hardwareonline, hvorfor ikke vælge en anden til at overvåge cpu/ram/hdd forbrug
<MikeDK> altså et andet program/software
<sbc> Struck: Det burde være muligt at sætte et program til at starte automatisk ved opstart. Men skal vi ikke tage en ting af gangen? :)
<Struck> sbc:  jeg skriver su - munin --shell=/bin/bash for at skifte til munin bruger
<Struck> og så skriver jeg munin-cron
<sbc> Struck: og hvordan ved du at det ikke virker? Det er vel ikke sikkert at den skal komme med feedback i terminalen?
<Struck> fordi at jeg skal kunne gå til siden http://minservernavn/munin for at se graferne, mend er kommer aldrig noget op
<sbc> Struck: Kan du få adgang til nogle logfiler et sted? Så vi kan se om programmet faktisk starter / kører, og om det har problemer?
<Struck> hvis du kan sige mig hvordan ejg får fat i dem så kan ejg da godt prøve :)
<Struck> hvorfor kan jeg ikke skrive jeg........
<Struck> xD
<MikeDK> Struck, hvorfor har du ikke brugt phpsysinfo til dit projekt istedet for, som DKWolf skrev i går på hardwareonline?
<sbc> Struck: Jeg kender ikke programmet, så der kan jeg ikke hjælpe dig...  Er det i ubuntus pakke-arkiv?
<Struck> MikeDK: fordi jeg ikke kan få det installeret
<MikeDK> aah oaky
<Struck> sbc:  ja, det er det her: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/munin.html
<Struck> MikeDK:  hvis ejg bruger dpkg så siger den abre at det  ikke er et debian arkiv
<Struck> det hedder vist tar.gz eller sådan noget til sidst
<MikeDK> så ska du jo bruge tar til at udpakke det
<Struck> og det gør ejg hvordan ?
<MikeDK> og derefter installere det, men det er jo et script i apache
<Jello> Struck for at bruge phpsysinfo skal du blot installere apache + php  :)
<Jello> se evt. her http://www.ubuntugeek.com/display-your-system-information-uptimecpumemoryscsiidepciethernetfloppyand-video-using-phpsysinfo.html
<Jello> btw sry for offtopic, men hvilket irc program bruger i ?
<sbc> Struck: Hvorfor vil du kører munin-cron? Hvis du følger den guide burde der da ikke være behov for det, så vidt jeg kan se (men jeg kan tage fejl).
<MikeDK> har du webserver software har du installeret?
<MikeDK> sludder hvilken webserver software har du installeret
<Struck> sbc:  så vidt jeg har læst her: http://munin-monitoring.org/wiki/Documentation så skulle det være munin-cron der kører det hele
<Struck> MikeDK:  mig ?
<MikeDK> ja
<Struck> Jello: kigger på det, men sys bare ikke man kan få så mange informationer ud af det
<Struck> hvad mener du med webserver ? som php mysql osv elelr ?
<MikeDK> er det Lamp server du har installeret?
<MikeDK> siden du spurgte tidligere om Lamp server
<Struck> nej har ingen lamp indstalleret
<Jello> Struck: fair nok :)
<MikeDK> ok
<Struck> skal ikke bruge den som webserver
<Struck> ihvertfald ikke endnu,
<Struck> jeg er på udforskningstadiet, er ved at lære ldit om ubuntu
<MikeDK> k
<MikeDK> man skal jo starte et eller andet sted jo :-)
<Struck> ja det skal man nemlig, og jeg valgte at starte med at lave min lille hjemmeserver
<sbc> Struck: Men jeg tror ubuntu/Debian pakken gør alt det for dig. Hvis du har været igennem hele https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/munin.html, så burde det spille.
<Struck> jeg har:  hentet og indstalleret både munin og munin-node
<Struck> og det er sådanset bare det man skal, hvis man kun har en server på netværket, så vidt jeg har forstået
<sbc> Men har du været igennem opsætningen som du selv linkede til? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/munin.html
<Struck> så vidt jeg kan se er der ingen opsætning hvis man kun har en master server
<Struck> eller tager jeg helt fejl ?
<sbc> Struck: og hvad sker der hvis du går til http://din-server/munin ?
<Struck> Denne webside er ikke tilgængelig
<Struck> jeg kan se munin-node kører på serveren, go at den indsamler data
<Struck> men selve masteren kører ikke
<Struck> og det er masteren der laver siden
<sbc> Struck: Og du har apache installeret?
<sbc> Struck: Er du på selve serveren (kører den på localhost)?
<Struck> ja der er vist noget apache indstalleret, det gjorde dne vist automatisk
<Struck> hvad emner du om jeg er på serveren ?
<sbc> kører du din browser fra samme maskine som du kører munin på?
<sbc> Den maskine du sidder foran nu, er det den du kører munin på?
<Struck> nej ejg har en win7 maskine ved siden af
<Struck> kører kun munin på serveren
<sbc> Det kan være det så. I /etc/munin/apache.conf er den så vidt jeg kan se sat op til at nægte adgang for folk som ikke kommer fra samme maskine som du kører munin på. (Sikkert for at forhindre misbrug).
<Struck> argh, nedern. der stod da ellers " in a browser go to http://server01/munin, and you should see links to nice graphs displaying information from the standard munin-plugins for disk, network, processes, and system. "  ---- og så gik ud da ud fra det var hele netværket der kunne dette
<sbc> Struck: Jeg er ikke sikker på at det er det, men jeg gætter...
<Struck> hvordan kan jeg så se munin på den maskine den kører på ? hvad skal ejg gøre ?
<Struck> bare for at se at der faktisk virkede
<sbc> sudo apt-get install lynx
<sbc> lynx localhost/munin
<Struck> lynx er en browser eller vhad ?
<sbc> Struck: --^
<sbc> Struck: lynx er en tekst baseret browser
<Struck> okay jeg prøver lgie 2 min
<Struck> "Advarsel! kan ikke forbinde til fremmed værd" siger den
<Struck> vært
<sbc> Struck: kører din apache? hvad får du hvis du skriver 'lynx localhost' ?
<sbc> Struck: Det kan være du skal genstarte apache, før det virker...?
<sbc> Struck: jeg skal gå nu - er tilbage om ca. 2 timer.
<Struck> sbc:  så skriver dne "it works"
<sbc> Struck: prøv sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart og se om det hjælper .
<Struck> sbc:  okay bare iorden, kan være jeg stadig er her. :)
<Struck> ok tak
<Ubuntubruger9> Hvad skal jeg intaste nårlogon vises?
<Jello> det brugernavn du valgte, da du installerede ubuntu
<Jello> og ligeså med password
<Ubuntubruger9> Takker men når jeg vil taste password kan jeg ikke taste noget, hvad kan det skyldes?
<Jello> godt spørgsmål, prøv at genstarte
<Ubuntubruger9> tak
<Ubuntubruger3> Hvordan kan Ubuntu server starte op ligesom f.eks. Windows ?
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg har installeret LAMP server
<Jello> Ubuntu server har jo ikke noget GUI, så det bliver lidt svært (med mindre du giver dig til at installere noget GUI) :)
<Ubuntubruger3> Så Ubuntu kan kun køre i en "Dos" lignede ting
<Ubuntubruger3> altså ubuntu server:-)
<Jello> jep :) men du kan som sagt godt installere noget GUI til den, men så kan man ligeså godt installere Ubuntu desktop
<Ubuntubruger3> kan jeg få adgang til den over internettet
<Ubuntubruger3> til SAMBA selvfølgelig
<Jello> så skal du nok installere en FTP server istedet
<Ubuntubruger3> ok
<Ubuntubruger3> kan man overhovdet få adgang til den fra en anden pc
<Ubuntubruger3> ??
<Jello> ja da, hvis du sætter din server op til det :P men snakker vi lokalt eller udefra ?
<Ubuntubruger3> vi snakker lokalt
<Ubuntubruger3> :p
<Jello> ja, så skal du bare have installeret SAMBA (med mindre du gjorde det under Ubuntu installation ? )
<Ubuntubruger3> Ja jeg har installeret samba
<Ubuntubruger3> under installitionen
<Ubuntubruger3> sammen med Printserver, LAMP Server, Openssh
<Jello> fint fint :) skal du have ændret lidt i din smb.conf fil - se her https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<Ubuntubruger3> takker
<Jello> det var så lidt, du kan også kigge her hvis det er http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/566-install-samba-server-in-ubuntu-karmic
<Ubuntubruger3> lige et spørgsmål til. så et sted på nettet at man kan gå ind i en Exporer og så få adgang til SAMBA den vej, er det rigtigt
<sbc> Struck: Fik du det til at virke?
<Struck> sbc: hej igen
<sbc> Struck: Hejsa.
<Struck> sbc:  jeg fik lynx til at virke ihvertfald. men den sagde stadig der ingen munin var. så jeg besluttede at slette munin
<Struck> og fik phpsysinfo lagt ind
<Struck> men sys ikke det er så godt
<Struck> og kiggede lidt på MRTG, som også skulle kunne være godt, men fattede hat af det. så det røg også ud igen
<sbc> ok
<Struck> må kigge på MRTG ldit mere en anden dag.
<Ubuntubruger6> Hvordan kan jeg se Ubuntu serveren fra windows maskinen?
<Ubuntubruger6> Eller sagt på en anden måde: Hvordan laver jeg et share fra samba?
<Struck> har du webmin indstalleret ?
<Struck> det gør det hele meget nemmere
<Struck> Ubuntubruger6: ^^
<Ubuntubruger6> hvordan installere jeg det?
<Struck> http://www.webmin.com/
<Struck> tror faktisk du kan skrive sudo apt-get install webmin-current
<Ubuntubruger6> tak det skal ihvertfald prøves
<Struck> webmin gør det en del nemmere,
<Struck> jeg har lgie været igennem det samme i dag og i går nemlig
<Ubuntubruger6> okay, fik du det til at virke
<Ubuntubruger6> ???
<Struck> webmin?
<Ubuntubruger6> ja, er det ikke det vi snakker om?
<Struck> ja webmin skulle abre indstalleres så virkede det
<Ubuntubruger6> intallerede du det med terminal? for jeg kan ikke få det til at virke :(
<Struck> nej ejg bruger ikke terminal, jeg er direkte på serveren
<Ubuntubruger6> altså installerde du det med sudo apt-get install webmin-current?
<Struck> det mener jeg ja
<Struck> ellers må du hente det fra webmin.com
<Ubuntubruger6> hvilken skal jeg vælge fra webmin?
<Struck> den der passer dtil din OS
<Ubuntubruger6> når jeg skal hente det
<Struck> går ud fra du bruger ubuntu, så den der passer til ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger6> der var ikke noget til ubuntu så jeg tog en til debain
<Struck> der  står da Debian package suitable for Debian, Ubuntu or other derived Linux
<Ubuntubruger6> det så jeg ikke ;)
<Struck> ^^
<uvirtbot> Struck: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<Struck> :)
<Struck> kan du få det til at virke ?
<Ubuntubruger6> er ved at installere det
<Struck> okay
<Ubuntubruger6> det ligner et mailprogram skal det gøre det???????????????
<Struck> mail program ? hvor ser du det henne ?
<Ubuntubruger6> Webmin
<Struck> har du indstalleret det ?,
<Struck> så skal du bare gå ind i en browser
<Ubuntubruger6> okay
<Struck> og skrive https://din-server-ip:10000
<Ubuntubruger6> det virker!!!!
<Struck> dejlgit
<Ubuntubruger6> kan man ikke få den i en dansk version?
<Struck> det tror jeg desvære ikke
<Struck> ikke ret meget af ubuntu verdenen er på dansk
<Ubuntubruger6> okay tak for hjælpen!! :) fortsat god aften til dig
<Struck> det var så ldit, og tak for det. og i lige måde
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvis jeg ikke kan se det hele under indstillinger pga. Der er for meget og ingen scroll knap, kan man ikke gøre noget ved det?
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, hold alt nede og træk i vinduet, så bør du kunne flytte det rundt, så du kan se resten
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, tak, men findes der ikke en måde at zoome ud på?
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der nogen af jer der ved hvordan man fjerner - i ens signatur i Evolution?
<MikeDK> nikolaj_basher, det gør du vel under signatur redigering under konto-indstillinger
<MikeDK> der er sikkert et eller andet sted du kan gøre det under konto-indstillinger
<nikolaj_basher> MikeDK,  ser lige efter en ekstra gang
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-12
<bmonkj> god morgen
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-14
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål findes der et program til at finde filer med i terminal ud over find
<nikolaj_basher> sådan som der findes til gnome
<nikolaj_basher> never mind, nogle gange skal jeg bruge google i stedet for at spørge
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-15
<decibyte> ?spørgsmål er det tilfældigvis lige nogen herinde der kan huske hvordan man fortæller apache at den skal prioritere en rewrite-regel højere end end fil der matcher samme url?
<jarlen> Gør den ikke det automatisk? Normalt sætter du at den IKKE skal prioritere rewrite før eksisterende filer
<decibyte> hmm... det var +multiviews der drillede mig
<decibyte> eller det virkede i hvert fald når jeg slog det fra
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål  kan man få clamav til at scanne f.eks. i /var ? . det virker som om at programmet kræver root-rettigheder
<jarlen> Hvis du har rettigheder kan jeg ikke se noget linuxspecifikt der skulle forhindre det
<pixiarvai> jarlen, den kom med en stribe "permissions denied" ved /var , resten af filsystemet bliver vist scannet ok
<pixiarvai> gad vide om det skyldes at min pc er sat op til at starte uden pw
<jarlen> Jeg kan ikke se hvorfor det skulle ændre permissions i /var
<jarlen> men har du checket at du har permissions til alt under /var?
<jarlen> Jeg har f.eks. 710 på /var/spool/cups, så der ville den ikke få lov
<pixiarvai> hmmm
<pixiarvai> ok ... man kan ikke starte med at skrive "/var er ejet af root" herinde heh
<pixiarvai> men det er /usr også, og den bliver scannet
<jarlen> Men det er det jeg siger
<jarlen> det er ikke et problem at scanne /var, men der er ting under /var du ikke har read access til hvis du ikke er root
<jarlen> det er de underbiblioteker/filer der giver fejl når du prøver at scanne dem
<pixiarvai> så lader jeg dem være
<jarlen> do that, så slipper du for fejl :-)
<pixiarvai> he
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-18
<aa__> hey, gutter jeg har et lille problem.
<aa__> En bruger kan ikke komme ind på min hjemmesider, kan jeg tjekke om hans ip er blokeret på serveren via ssh?
<TLE> hej aa__ det lyder lidt usædvanligt, jeg har desværre ikke selv så meget forstand på det, men prøv at stille dit spørgsmål igen med nøgleordet "?spørgsmål" foran, så er der flere der ser det
<aa__> ?spørgsmål En bruger kan ikke komme ind på min hjemmesider, kan jeg tjekke om hans ip er blokeret på serveren via ssh?
<cromag> erhm
<cromag> har du noget der blokkere ?
<cromag> har du installeret et eller andet tænker jeg
<cromag> hvad får han af fejl ?
<cromag> aa__
<aa__> får bare en blank side
<aa__> han kører windows
<aa__> han kan bare ikke omme ind på alle min hjemmesider og det er kun den pc han er på
<aa__> hvis han bruger en anden pc med samme netværk virker det
<aa__> SÃ¥ det er 100 % procent hans pc, men hvor kan jeg ordne det
<cromag> så er hans ip sikkert ikke blokkeret.
<cromag> ingen idé umiddelbart
<TLE> aa__ hvad med en anden browser på den samme computer?
<aa__> Samme problem
<aa__> meget mærkeligt
<TLE> jeg tænker at det måske er en cache ting ..?
<aa__> tror da er noget virus program halløjsa gas
<TLE> ahh måske ikke så
<aa__> hmm
<aa__> ja det kan prøves
<aa__> 2 sek
<[dmp]> aa__: hvis han laver en "view source" er den ogsaa tom?
<aa__> Ja dmp
<aa__> Jeg har sagt til ham han skal formatere sin windows istedet
<aa__> så det gør han
<[dmp]> aa__: hvilken side drejer det sig om?
<[dmp]> hvordan finder man ud af hvilket device ata08.00 er?
<[dmp]> er det bare sdh ? (8. device)
#ubuntu-dk 2013-03-11
<WakWak> Hejsa. Har et UTC problem på en vps. er ikke sikker på om jeg kan gøre noget. da hostnoden giver min vps en UTC hardware time.
<WakWak> ser ud til folk stadig sover
<jarlen> Det kan være du skal være mere specifik
<WakWak> gerne, hvilke info er der brug for?
<jarlen> Du kan starte med hvad dit problem er
<WakWak> jeg mener at UTC i openvz er hardware baseret og bliver overført til de vps man laver på den host.
<jarlen> Det er ikke bare et spørgsmål om manuelt at sætte tiden på VPS'en?
<WakWak> har en vps. host en host. eller har 12 faktisk, rundt omkring i verden. alle på openvz, den ene er UTC tiden fra noden forkert og mit program ka ikke køre uden korrekt utc
<WakWak> jarlen: "set utc" ubuntu på google giver 5 resultater. så bare ved jeg ikke lige
<WakWak> har du et bud så prøver jeg gerne
<jarlen> UTC er en standard der fortæller hvad klokken er i London, den kan du ikke ændre på.
<WakWak> har oplevet det før, skrevet til hosten. De skrev tilbage at de havde sat tiden på deres master node forkert og at de nu var rettet. jeg rebootede og alt virkede perfekt uden at jeg ændrede noget som helst
<jarlen> http://forum.openvz.org/index.php?t=msg&goto=42142&
<WakWak> jarlen: takker. sådan opfatter jeg det også. Bare svært når ens host siger at den er sat korrrekt og den ikke er det. hvad gør man så
<WakWak> har smidt dem linket
<jarlen> Der er nogle forslag til hvordan du kan ændre det i linux
<jarlen> ntpdate 0.dk.pool.ntp.org
<jarlen> skulle kunne opdatere på ubuntu/debian og sikkert de fleste linux distros
<[dmp]_> ntp-pakken er et kig værd
<WakWak> jarlen: ja men hosten skal sætte ntp op. gør jeg det på min vps har jeg stadig samme problem
<jarlen> Jeg troede ntpdate kom med som standard. Men jeg kan se at det heller ikke er installeret på min Debian server.
<WakWak> heller ikke her. men selv efter jeg har installeret det, kørt tjeks for at se hvilke ntp server den henter fra, rebootet så er utc stadig forkert. men giver også god mening hvis det er ens openvz hos der skal sætte ntp
<jarlen> Det burde bare kunne overrides, eftersom du kan sætte din tid selv.
<WakWak> ja måske, ved ikke hvordan og er openvz sat ordenligt op skal man aldrig ændre noget på ens vps
<WakWak> også øv for de andre kunder på serveren. håber jeg hosten kan se og gør noget
<jarlen> Det er rigtigt, det ville være lettere hvis det var opsat på serveren i stedet for at skulle gøre det på alle clients
<WakWak> præcis
<WakWak> Men tak for hjælpen vil komme videre i skemaet
#ubuntu-dk 2013-03-14
<Ubuntubruger2> Hejsa, jeg har brug for noget hjælp med jolicloud og skærm opløsninger (renders) er der nogle som kan være kyndige?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-03-15
<Ubuntubruger8> hej alle
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg har brug for lidt hjælp omkring XMBCbuntu
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg har brug for en torrent program, men ved ikke helt hvor dan jeg installere dette
#ubuntu-dk 2013-03-16
<t_kjaergaard> ?spørgsmål Jeg har nogle problmer med at installere Ubuntu på en Acer Aspire 1410, nogen som har tid til at hjælpe ? :)
<TLE> t_kjaergaard: hejsa, hvad er du rendt ind i af problemer
<t_kjaergaard> TLE: Hej! :) Jamen, jeg får fint kørt installationen fra en Boot USB, men når jeg så skal restartet løber jeg ind i at den fryser på den lilla skærm
<t_kjaergaard> Jeg har ikke mulighed for at logge ind, eller noget..
<t_kjaergaard> specs på notebooken er: http://panam.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/2009/acer/aspire/Aspire1410-11.6/Aspire1410sp9.shtml
<t_kjaergaard> TLE: Jeg har forsøgt at køre Bootrepair inden jeg restarter men med samme resultat..
<t_kjaergaard> TLE: Har forsøgt at installere både 12.04 og 12.10 :/
<TLE> med samme resultat?
<t_kjaergaard> Yep :/
<TLE> Ok, jeg er intet orakel når det kommer til hardwareunderstøttelse, men jeg kan ikke umiddelbart se noget problematisk hardware
<TLE> en hurtig google-søgning på installeringsproblemer giver heller ikke noget
<t_kjaergaard> TLE: Det underligt.. Jeg er selvfølgelig helt grøn på Ubuntu..
<t_kjaergaard> Kan det være nogle drivers som jeg mangler?
<TLE> en ting som jeg ville anbefale er at tjekke om installationsmediet er i orden
<TLE> når du booter fra USB-stiften er der et menupunkt til en selvtest
<t_kjaergaard> ok
<t_kjaergaard> Det vil jeg lige prøve..
<t_kjaergaard> Det kan ikke være nogle drivers som mangler, eller?
<t_kjaergaard> Altså, den booter jo fint fra USB.. :/
<TLE> hvis det er en beskadiget stift kan det være at installationen er ødelagt fra start
<t_kjaergaard> okay.. det klart.. :) Jeg prøver lige at køre den test nu.. :)
<TLE> well, det kunne selvfølgelig godt være drivere, men der sidder noget Intel grafikchip i og Intel hardware kører normalt upåklageligt
<TLE> under alle omstændigheder bør der kunne findes en løsning hvis den kører fra stiften
<t_kjaergaard> Det er også det jeg tænker..
<TLE> du kan også køre en checksum (md5sum) på selv iso-filen og sammenligned den med værdier fra nettet for at se om det er blevet downloadet uden problemer
<t_kjaergaard> ja..
<t_kjaergaard> Jeg vil lige prøve at tjekke om der skulle være nogle problemer med USB.. :)
<t_kjaergaard> TLE: Tak :)
<TLE> det var så lidt, nu må vi se om der er noget at komme efter
<t_kjaergaard> Ja.. det kan være jeg skriver igen ;)
<Ubuntubruger8> spørgsmål?
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har to harddiske med to forskelige os'er en windows og en ubuntu. er det muligt at få computeren til at spørgre mig hvilken os jeg ville boote fra
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-16
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål . hvordan får jeg en ældre cd med fuglestemmer til windows , til at virke under ubuto .
<Ubuntubruger9> Hejsa
<Ubuntubruger9> Er der nogen her, der kan hjælpemig med at få mit trådløse netkort til at virke?
<Ubuntubruger5> ?netværk trådløst
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej, kan jeg få hjælp til at hente driver til mit trådløse netkort?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-03-09
<Ubuntubruger7> Spørgsmål  jeg sidder og er blevet desperat efter en opdatering kan jeg ikke lomme igang med at bruge computeren  den starter fint men efter at adgangskoden er trykket ind kommer skærmen frem uden panel eller ikoner jeg kan kun flytte rundt med musemarkøren
<Ubuntubruger7> Er der nogen der kan hjælpe
<Ubuntubruger3> Det skal lige nævnes at det er version 14.04
<Nebulus> man tmux
<Nebulus> Ups. Forkert vindue :)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-03-13
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej, Jeg har et par småproblemer med ubuntu - er der nogen på linien som kan være behjælpelige?
<Nebulus> Er på linjen så kan da prøve. Hvad har du problemer med?
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej... Så lige der kom svar... på endnu?
<Ubuntubruger1> Har 2 problemer: 1) bluetooth headset kan ikke findes - dukker ikke op når jeg forsøger at paire
<Ubuntubruger1> 2) Når jeg har tilsluttet ekstern skærm via HDMI kan jeg ikke logge ind på desktop. Unity genstarter
<Nebulus> Undskyld det sene svar. Blev fanget af arbejde. Har desværre ikke nogen gode idéer til hvad der kan være galt.
#ubuntu-dk 2016-03-18
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål har nogen af jer fået tv2 play til at virke i ubuntu for nyligt?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-03-19
<Ubuntubruger0> Spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger0> Har en stasionær med xp og 2 diske, boot disk IDE sata og 1 IDE disk, så har jeg forsøgt at installere ubuntu på IDE disken
<Ubuntubruger0> og nu kan xp ikke se IDE disken med alle mine windows programmerne samt data
<Ubuntubruger0> fejl i teksten ovenfor boot disken er en sata
#ubuntu-dk 2017-03-18
<Ubuntubruger9> Godmorgen. Hvordan får jeg installeret Ubuntu på en pc med en gammel udgave af Windows xp?
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål hej, jeg har downloadet Ubuntu mimi og brændt resultatet over på en dvd. Når jeg sætter dvdèn i og prøver at starte ubuntu op sker der intet. hvad gør jeg galt?t
#ubuntu-dk 2018-03-13
<agasus> ?spørgsmål... Er ny bruger til LinuxMint. Jeg har en NAS stående på mit netværk men kan ikke få lavet et ikon på skrivebordet.
<agasus> Hvergang jeg laver et og genstarter er det væk
#ubuntu-dk 2019-03-11
<kimschulz[m]> hej
#ubuntu-dk 2020-03-13
<niels_> en som kan hjælpe mig med min "extra hardisk" jeg kan ikke oprette nye mapper eller filer, hvis jeg bruger terminalen så kan jeg godt når jeg er logget ind som root :)
<Ubuntubruger39> Hej er her nogen der ved hvordan jeg får google drev til at virke i kubuntu
<Ubuntubruger39> den skriver at den er midtidlige deakiveret
<sbc> Ubuntubruger39, Kan du uddybe hvor den skriver det? Med fordel kan du skrive dit spørgmsål på vores forum, der plejer at være flere og dygtigere folk som sidder klar til at hjælpe.
<sbc> ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<Ubuntubruger39> hvordan opret jeg et spørgsmål der ?
<sbc> Ubuntubruger39, Start med at opret dig som bruger. SÃ¥ kommer der en "opret emne".
<sbc> Klik evt. her:
<sbc> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/posting.php?mode=post&f=13&sid=f93c990e575cdebd9f050607a0f9fdb2
<sbc> og følg igennem..
<Ubuntubruger39> jeg er oprettet som bruger
<Ubuntubruger39> okey har fundet ud af det
<sbc> :)
